# Fresh tuna and Wahoo



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Brought home about 40lbs of tuna and 10lbs of wahoo yesterday (after steaking and dividing amongst the boat). 

Seared the wahoo and tuna in an olive oil glazed pan. Sprinkled some lemon juice, garlic salt, powdered black pepper and crushed basil. Gave them about a minute on the big sides and 30 seconds on the small sides. Made some tuna and wahoo sashimi for the side as well.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess that's what I missed out on huh Chris...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

A bunch of 15-30lb yellowfin, a couple mahi and I scratched one wahoo. The last typhoon wrecked the area we fished.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

We'll have larger big eye in January


----------

